# You can call me...



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2008)

IAP
or
Penturners.org
or
International Association of Penturners
or
Jeff's loyal serf

IF we are going to set up a presence in the communities we represent, we need to try to be consistent.

Jeff suggested a thread to discuss what we want to be called.  Let's call this the PRELIMINARY advisory referendum.  (So, results don't mean spit) but it might give us some direction, so Jeff can make a decision.

WEIGH IN, it won't cost you a thing.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2008)

LOOKIN' GOOD!!!!!

100 PERCENT OF THE VOTERS AGREE WITH ME!!!!


----------



## rincewind03060 (Sep 24, 2008)

Being known by initials gives an organization an extra little something. We just have to be prepared to spell it out when we get blank stares (at least until we are better known). Look at the logo on the home page - Big Bold Initials & full name in a smaller font. I vote INITIALS


----------



## marcruby (Sep 24, 2008)

I would expect both the logo and the spelled out name on a membership card - which will go in the drawer where I keep all the others.  As has been said before me - I don't care what you call me as long as you don't call me late for dinner.

Marc


----------



## tbroye (Sep 24, 2008)

I am never late for dinner, my waist line proves it.  Logo and Name on the card with the web address at the bottom.  I also would like to be called young, which I am not, Handsome, not a chance,  Grandpa, which I am is perfect.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2008)

Those who have strong feelings about the card, feel free to design and send to me.

I have no preconception of how it should appear.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 24, 2008)

I voted International Association of Penturners, mostly because IAP doesn't indicate what the group entails.  If it's to go on an official card, it should say the full title, in my mind...

Referring, informally to the group, however, I call it the IAP....

Andrew


----------



## Fred (Sep 24, 2008)

Use the IAP initials and have International Penturners Association along the bottom. Maintain the colors as it is presently known in the woodworking communities.

On the back of the card have the name of the local organization such as Georgia Penturners, proud member of the IAP, local contact website address.

Then have the individual members name displayed in the center.

Maybe a little blurb about what we stand for, etc.

Put Woodcraft, Rockler, and others logo's as they come to support the organization in their own way(s).

As far as clean-up after a meeting - that SHOULD be a mandatory rule of each clubs membership and not deligated to one poor soul left behind to do it all.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 24, 2008)

IAP

then spelled out


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 24, 2008)

Dang, Fred, that is going to be a big card!! :wink:

I like the idea of the logo and the full name of the IAP.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 24, 2008)

I was originally thinking just the initials, but voted for the full name. Obviously the logo will be on the card. I wouldn't mind contributing, once a set guide line for what information would be included on the card. Maybe I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the full logo (with as on the site) needs to appear just as it appears.

Beyond, that.... I'm open to whatever... Especially if it gets a  discount.


----------



## edman2 (Sep 24, 2008)

I voted for the full name. But, I have wondered if local chapters could have a version of the logo with the chapter name under the logo and name sort of like the version that says "member" at the bottom.  Also, a decision needs to be made if local chapters can use the logo with the possible local chapter name to produce appareal such as a hat with "Southwest Missouri Chapter" on the logo.  Opens up a whole can of worms doesn't it!:biggrin:


----------



## Fred (Sep 25, 2008)

Cav ... Anything is possible these days what with Photoshop and other graphics programs to use.

I just would like to see consistency with the use of IAP logo and then maybe have guidelines for any local chapters to follow as far as design and layout goes for their particular "chapters.".


----------



## tbroye (Sep 25, 2008)

How about the logo and name as it apears on the top of this page.  Then maybe a picture of one of Egale's Pens on either side and the web address on the bottom.  Our name ane local chapter could be on the back.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 27, 2008)

For simplicity use the curent log as is. It looks great anyway. For chapters allow use of the an additional "rocker" below the logo with the chapter name. Additional rockers or cap could be used to signify membership and or chapter/Parent organization office. This is similar to the way motorcyle club colors or the Harley Owners Group patches are displayed. I've attached a very crude sample.....


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 27, 2008)

Try the attachment again...


----------



## mick (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr Vic said:


> Try the attachment again...


 
Vic, I really like this or something very similar!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Vic, how would it look with the Colorado Chapter straight, not curved? My opinion, leave member out to let the logo be more prominent, just my opinion.


----------



## edman2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice Vic!  I too would drop the "member" at the top. The only thing that would improve this is if you would change the "Colorado" to "Southwest Missouri.":biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Sep 27, 2008)

What Vic shows is pretty much what I was picturing. I agree drop the Member and straighten out the Colorado Chapter. Size the whole thing for at least two lines of text below the logo for names like Southwest Missouri Chapter. Finally if you look at that example on a credit card size card you have room either left or right of the Logo for additional stuff. Name or whatever.


----------



## tim self (Oct 13, 2008)

I vote initials.  When someone hears of the org. they type the initials first, I did.  I found the place anyhows.


----------



## Mather323 (Oct 25, 2008)

IAP then the name below.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 25, 2008)

Needs to be spelled out somewhere so those who may not be involved would then uderstand the IAP better, IMO.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, it's official. The correct way to display your local chapter affiliation is with a ribbon below the official IAP logo, as seen in this thread. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37791

Dennis Glasscock may be able to help those of you who cannot duplicate the ribbon.

Please do not deviate from the standard for any products or advertising.


----------



## dennisg (Oct 25, 2008)

Let me know if you need help adding your chapter name. I've learned so much from you guys, I'd be happy to help. I sent several and I'm getting faster at it. Just let me know and allow a little time incase I get busy. dennis


----------

